# Adding spices to wine



## trolo (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello all I have a wine that i want to add some spices tis the season. I wasn't sure if to just add directly or to use cheese cloth or some other bag? 
has anyone done this with say ground cinnamon directly and wait for it to drop out? 
Thanks for any input 
tom


----------



## Julie (Sep 14, 2017)

Using cinnamon stick would be better


----------



## trolo (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks I did think about that and was planning on that. Just trying to not make any mistakes


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Trolo. Not sure that you can really make "mistakes". The challenge is simply in dealing with whatever one does. Using cinnamon sticks means that it is easier to remove the cinnamon when you think enough of the flavor has been extracted and permeates the wine. Adding powder may mean that the spice is less fresh and clearing the wine is not going to be as simple... If trying something one way does not work then one (quickly) learns that that way may not be the way to go next time but I do agree that learning from the experiences of others can be a very useful strategy


----------



## Julie (Sep 14, 2017)

What wine are you wanting to add spices to?


----------



## trolo (Sep 14, 2017)

Julie,
I have a concord/Niagara blend. It's sweet and I was thinking of spicing it up for the holiday


----------



## bkisel (Sep 14, 2017)

I use cinnamon sticks in bulk aging for my apple wine but have not tried any other spice or cinnamon with any other wine.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm a big fan of using whole spices in my fruit wines. Cinnamon sticks, nutmeg, ginger, cloves, and vanilla beans can add a lot of character when used in moderation. I've never tried to spice a grape wine, but you never know. You may inadvertently discover a dynamite combination!


----------



## trolo (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks all I will keep you updated what I do and how it turns out


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Sep 14, 2017)

There's a winery in northern Ohio that makes an outstanding Concord/Niagara. I drank the last of it some months ago 

Interested in how your spice experiment works out!


----------



## Julie (Sep 15, 2017)

Cinnamon sounds like a good choice for the Concord/Niagara. Please let us know what you do and how it turns out.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 15, 2017)

I remember now a winery in CT that sold a spice packet designed/meant to be added to ones wine. I think I remember them recommending it be tried with one of the white wines they featured.

Update... Called Wine Mulling Spice and available on Amazon.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 15, 2017)

I have added cinnamon sticks, anise seed and clove to different wines. As mentioned above, spices can be a nice addition to some wines.


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 15, 2017)

trolo said:


> Hello all I have a wine that i want to add some spices tis the season. I wasn't sure if to just add directly or to use cheese cloth or some other bag?
> has anyone done this with say ground cinnamon directly and wait for it to drop out?
> Thanks for any input
> tom



I think "tis the season" was a typo, but an appropriate one for spiced wine. As all winter, but especially at Christmas time, it will be "tis the season" for mulled wine. 

And for mulled wine my wife and I add the spices whole and heat the wine slowly like a tea to get the spice flavors into the wine. That is, we add the spices to normal wine fresh each time we make the mulled wine. Then just pour through a strainer into a cup. A nice drink to enjoy on a snowy evening waiting for Santa to arrive.


----------



## pillaygrittan (Mar 15, 2020)

Julie said:


> Using cinnamon stick would be better[/QUOT
> Hi Julie, I am making grapes wine and it's under fermentation process can I add cinnamon stick??.
> 
> Thanks for your reply


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2020)

I would wait until after fermentation then add it


----------

